# My fx collection



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 7, 2015)

I noticed that theres not too much about fx makeup and since its halloween season (ghostly cheers!!) I thought I'd let you all peak into my fx stash. Hope you all enjoy! If you have any questions, want to know where anything is from, or anything else please ask me!   I put a lot of effort into sharing this so I would really appreciate a quick comment. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My 3 Skin Illustrator palettes. I usually get 1 a year at IMATS  L to R: Fx palette, Mardi Gras Palette, Necromania Palette   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 My cream palettes.  L to R: Ben Nye Burn Palette, Makeup Forever Flash Palette, Le Maquillage Palette (I forget the specific name of this one, sorry!)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Various liquid, airbrush, and alcohol colors by Temptu, EBA, Makeup Forever, etc. All but the pink one are alcohol based. Side note the pink one looks greeeat when you line simulated gashes/cuts with it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My glitters (a staple for my stage makeups!) L to R: Temptu, Lit cosmetics, random one, and 2 eye kandy's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Adhesives L to R: generic spirit gum, Lit glitter helper, Mehron spirit gum, and my beloved Pros-Aide!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The blooods L to R: 2 Ben Nyes (One of them is purposely dried out to give a more aged effect), Reel Creations, another Ben Nye, and 2 Mehrons   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Where all my bloods live haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sculpting materials  L to R: 2 ben nyes (I had a lighter scar wax and I'm nearly positive I threw it out in a fit of sculptors rage), Mehron gelatin, my adored Third Degree, and Mehron latex  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cream singles and one lone aqua color single  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sprays and removers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My fave tools  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Misc 1 L to R: gems, zombie guts, stencil  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Misc 2 L to R: glycerin (for tears and sheen) and contacts (which im sure ill be too chicken to wear lol!)  And that's everything for now! My 2 aquacolor palettes and a few cream paints are being  lent out right now so I couldnt document.   Agan if you have any questions let me know! Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 9, 2015)

Wow I LOVE this.. what airbrush machine do you use?


----------

